# "cocktail" Tubes



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The topic of "cocktail" tubes has come up before on the forum (I got the idea here) but hasn't been discussed for a while so I thought I'd do a quick write up on them.
Here's how I make them. The measurements listed are to accomidate my 31" draw and to make a bandset that is just under 7" long. Adjust accordingly for your draw length-
Start with 2 pieces of 2040 at 7.5" long and 2 at 14" long.








Open one end of the longer pieces with needle-nose of circlip pliers and insert the other end to make a loop. I put mine through about 3/8".








Take a very thin strip of theraband or Tex-style latex and tie a knot in the middle of the joint. wrap each side around three times and tie another knot, then one on top of that. Trim off excess. If you're cooler than me and want to use a constrictor knot or whatever than be my guest. Attach shorter piece of tube to pouch as you normally would.






















Put the longer loop through the shorter one and pull both ends together for a double loop. Attatch to looped tube supporting slingshot and enjoy.















I also made a set that has a loop of 2040 at the pouch and a loop of 1842 at the fork. I think I like these better because they draw easier and are at least as fast with 7/16" steel and maybe faster. These will be my 40 and 70yd gong shooters at the ECST.
Hope this makes it clear, feel free to hit me with any questions. I don't know about longevity yet as I've only had the mixed set on for a day and the double loop set only has a handful of shots on it.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's a video of both sets in action:


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

thanks for the video and the setup. I'll try making some.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yeah they look cool i am going to have to try the cocktail tubes


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

MJ, I just love that towel. i need one like that! do you try to keep the joint of the first loop in a certain area? does it make a difference? i'm asking because i just ordered an SPS and i like messing with tapers. i also like unicorns.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I do the same except different, never could get the ties on my loops to hold so I started doing it like this.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> MJ, I just love that towel. i need one like that! do you try to keep the joint of the first loop in a certain area? does it make a difference? i'm asking because i just ordered an SPS and i like messing with tapers. i also like unicorns.


Just to increase your jealousy: it's a blanket, not a towell!
The holes in the SPS are pretty small so I just try to keep the joint out of the hole.
I've made a set where I put the doubled loops on the end of a full-size set of 2040s. I can draw them back really far and am hoping for some good speed.
Dark out now, we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

That only makes me want it more!


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Cool set up. Gotta give it a try.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Ya, me too. Unicorns are awesome.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok, so I put the loops shown in the tutorial above on the end of a regular-length Performance Catapults 2040 looped set. This makes a 10" active length that I stretch to about 45". Chinese tube just won't elongate like Theraband black. Maybe if I were more practiced in this style I could draw it a little farther back of if I played around with the loop length more. As it is they're very fast. I don't have a chrony but based on experience I'd say they're throwing 7/16" steel at around 250fps.
In any event this gives me what are basically "plug and play" high speed bands. I can use my regular draw for targets, slap these on in two seconds and have bands that will easily hit a good size target at 70yds.
Mission accomplished!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I like the idea of easy change bands. Those Chinese style looped tubes are an interesting invention. They really seem to be a good way to go. The cocktail setup really looks like it works, too.
...if only TBBk could last and change out like that!


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

This is a great tutorial on these bands, I've never tried this type before so it will be next on my list.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this MJ.


----------

